# Switzerland. Luzern Overnight Stay.



## sennen523

Hi All,
I'm looking for a campsite or any "Aire" type parking for a couple of nights near Lucern if anyone has any recommendations? I have found the MHF I/D:2392 but this looks a bit expensive.
Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## 91502

Hi 
We have stayed at Camping International Lido on Lidostrasse on the edge of Luzern which is great and a short walk into town, but last time we visited without booking it was full. HERE

So we drove a few miles (9km)and found a great site Camping Vierwaldstättersee in Merlischachen with pitches right on the lake side. The bus stopped outside and the train was also close, as everything in Switzerland they ran to the second. HERE

James


----------



## tonyt

Some years ago I camped in a decent campsite some way round the lake in Vitznau. Not sure if it's still there or too far out from Luzern for you.
Maybe worth a check. Sorry, can't remember the name.

There's another site on MHF at Weggis (ID 4813) which is a little closer to Luzern.


----------



## Rapide561

*Lucerne*

Hi

There are a few campsites but some will be closing very shortly - where are you going?

There is a hotel on the lakeside that takes coaches etc etc. I have forgotten the name, but think it is POST something in the town of Buochs. As you leave the motorway, you see the hotel/restuarant - just a thought. I have done it once before, but on another occasion was refused.

Russell

Oooh, a flash of inspiration - www.postillon.ch


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Yes, Camping Vitznau is a delightful little site, but I believe they have a minimum stay of 1 week. Access is tight, so they probably don't want vans on the move all the time.
PM if you want some pics.


----------



## sennen523

Thanks for all your replies.
Russell, we are heading to Como and Lake Garda.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

When are you going?

Russell


----------



## sennen523

Russell,
Probably reach Garda around early October.
sennen523


----------



## Rapide561

*Garda*

Hi

Me and other half will be leaving the UK on Sunday 3rd October and weather permitting, heading for Garda. If the weather is not so good, we are off to Spain!

You know where my preference is....

Russell


----------

